# Aeration causing white milky cloudy water



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

Another problem began to prop up -- a couple of days ago, I had some issues with hydrogen sulfide -- I sifted through my sand and found nothing, but there was a distinct rotten egg smell (probably due to the snail dying off)

I water changed immediately about 35% and then the day after about 40%, then I went to the store and bought an air wand and then threw my 100 gallon airpump and put it back on duty yesterday. Everything was great, this morning though I woke up to some cloudy water.

I'm not sure now what's exactly happening, but this is nuts -- I thought the tank had already cycled, but now it's like I've started over heh.

I got the ph checked today and it's still sitting at 6.0 -- so I think I might get some limestone and see if that'll help change the Ph in the water a bit. I'm most likely going to get rid of the ceramic decorations. I just want to raise the PH to at least 6.5

Here's a couple of images today, and in my last thread it showed the tank without the aeration and it was clear as day. The picture shows that the cloudiness is kinda green, but it's white and milky.

Cloudy 1:


Cloudy 2:


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

How long has the tank been set up?
What are your water parameters?
Filtration you are running?

Sorry if these already were answered, I just need a refresher.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

more than likely its either a bac bloom or algae bloom cant be sure untill you post water params.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

tank has been established for over 9 months now -- February was when I got the tank.

it's been through a couple of crashes, but came back with 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, 20ppm nitrates

my ph is incredibly low though, mostly around or below 6. I am planning to buy some limestone, but probably one will do to raise the ph in the tank.

I don't have a test for gh or kh though. right now i'm really tight on a budget and just want to get the tank clear again.

yesterday it was the same parameters, just not cloudy -- *shrugs*


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my god -- I think I'm going insane, I left the tank just to go through one whole day, and now the water clears up without a problem -- i hate myself. I bought some coral bones to go into the tank. I think i'm done with figuring this out -- i'm going to test the ph again and see if I can raise it just a little bit.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

its definately a bac bloom, it clouds the water then dissappers this happens sometimes, just keep up with water changes and all will be well.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

MoneyMitch said:


> its definately a bac bloom, it clouds the water then dissappers this happens sometimes, just keep up with water changes and all will be well.


thanks, funny thing -- i've been keeping up. I think when the snail died there was a small crash... I left the snail in there for a while thinking it was alive, until I saw it's foot just hanging out -- grabbed it, smelled it and it had no smell but a few hours later the water just had a rotten egg smell along with the house, there was fish loss.

ahh well -- I feel bad, but I need to restock and also I plan to get some crushed coral or coral bones to increase ph in the water to see if it'll help.


----------

